# RBR Predictions TdF 2014; post by 2014 Start time



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

RBR Predictions TdF 2014; post by 2014 Start time

Hi, Everyone - I am again hosting the TdF predictions thread on RBR.
Put your predictions for: Yellow Jersey. Also, try to predict the three podium positions, if you dare.
If you dare, also post: Green Jersey, Polka-dot, White, Red, and Team.

I will review predictions and at the end of Le Tour 2014.
The only predictions I will consider are those plced up to the moment le tour begins. I will consider your most recent prediction. I will only consider definitively worded predictions - If you say, "Froome looks pretty good this year," that is not definitive. Neither is "Contador is the favorite, so he has a good shot."

Once the 2014 route and start time are announced in the fall, I will note the deadline for posting predictions, in U.S. time zones.

I will scrounge this forum for any firm predictions in other threads, and post a link to that thread here, as well, so I can keep track of all predictions. Thanks! -PJay


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

LA

Sky [fill in the blank], and after watching the new 2013 Schleck, Evans, and Contador, Lance figures out the favorites are now clean. He and WADA announce they have privately set up a probation for LA, and have been testing him for 2 yrs. TdF has partnered in this, so they can get some actual viewing interest in the States. Versus carries Le Tour live again.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Gotta hand it to you PJay - you are certainly getting the jump on this as the 2013 TdF just ended!

Here's my prediction:
1) Porte
2) Quintana
3) Froome
Green: Sagan
White: Quintana
KOM: Quintana
Red: Valverde
Team: Sky

You did say you'd go with our latest right?


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Bump.

Predictions need to be in by actual start time, which by TdF official site seems to be local time 11:10AM in Leeds, site of the first stage.

Leeds is in British Summer Time (BST) time zone.
11:10AM Leeds time is the same as 6:10AM eastern time, 5:10AM central, 4:10 AMmountain, 3:10am left coast.

Plan accordingly. Predictions after that start time won't qualify for my review at the end of it all, of how well the knowledgeable riders at RBR are at picking TdF winners.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Yellow - contador


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Yellow-Contador
2nd-Valverde
3rd-Froome

Green-sagan
White-kwiatoski

Puts on the biggest show or at least most faces - Voeckler


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yellow- Contador. His team looks stronger than Sky, and he looks stronger than Froome.

#2 Nibali. Also stronger than Froome but unsure of his team. 

#3 Froome. Sky is in tatters as I see it. A few good guys, G, Wiggo, Kiryienka, Knees. Porte is nowhere near last year's level. Froome is unknown. I will be surprised if Sky win, and not surprised if they don't even podium.

Green Sagan, but Cav may have more stages. I think Cav will do very well, he skipped the Giro, is in peak form and loves his home crowd.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Can I wait until after the Tour de Suisse and Dauphine?
I'm hoping froome gets his ass handed to him by at least AC. 
It'd also be nice if Porte attacks froome on the Tourmalet.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Assuming no crashes ... or pre-race crashes

1st - Contador
2nd - Froome
3rd - TJay


Green - Sagan
White - Kwiatoski
Polka - Voeckler


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Wookiebiker said:


> Assuming no crashes ... or pre-race crashes
> 
> 1st - Contador
> 2nd - Froome
> ...


Voeckler for the KOM? I dunno... I think he'll opt for trying for stage wins vs. points as usual.

Also, I know others have picked Sagan for the green again, but he hasn't quite looked like everything has fallen in place this year. I'd like to see him do it again, but I have my reservations on that.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Bump. I am trying to figure out my guess. Considering the RBR crowd typically does not do too well, I am thinking about officially going against my own opinion.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

1. Contador
2. Froome
3. Valverde

Green- Kittel
White- Talansky
Polka- Mollema


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Gotta hand it to you PJay - you are certainly getting the jump on this as the 2013 TdF just ended!
> 
> Here's my prediction:
> 1) Porte
> ...


Given developments, I suspect my prediction will change.

Porte has had a year to forget.
Quintana not in it.
Froomie weak in France/Switzerland this week.

Mulling things over...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Rashadabd said:


> 1. Contador
> 2. Froome
> 3. Valverde
> 
> ...


Edging towards this, however I suspect a Spanish Armada alliance early on to the detriment of Froomie and Sky - so I'm thinking about flipping your 2 ad 3 here.

May be crazy thinking, but I see Tinkoff Saxo and Movistar working together to shell Froome/Porte, then once Sky is safely in the rear-view, fighting it out for the two top steps on the podium.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

I am going with anyone's most recent predictions as of start time.

--I am continuing to favor Froome at this point - it is good form to sandbag a bit leading up to TdF, plus you don't want to peak early, or be a marked man from the start.

This applies to every rider, and makes this time of year a challenge to interpret.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Lack of Quitana throws in some question marks. I had him top 3, and polka dot jersey.

1. Contador
Green - Cav
White - Talansky

I really don't know what to say about the other 2 spots on the podium. Part of me thinks Nibali has yet to really peak so he might be in the mix.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Surprising that after the Dauphine result no one has plugged Talansky into this. I still think Contador is looking good for Yellow, but Talansky looks good for at least a podium spot and a possible upset if the others aren't careful.

Contador almost reeled Talansky back in solo, but it was still a superb move by Garmin overall.

Either way, the Tour is shaping up to be a pretty interesting one.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

LostViking said:


> May be crazy thinking, but I see Tinkoff Saxo and Movistar working together to shell Froome/Porte, then once Sky is safely in the rear-view, fighting it out for the two top steps on the podium.


Hmm ... maybe not crazy thinking at all. You just got me wondering.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Edging towards this, however I suspect a Spanish Armada alliance early on to the detriment of Froomie and Sky - so I'm thinking about flipping your 2 ad 3 here.
> 
> May be crazy thinking, but I see Tinkoff Saxo and Movistar working together to shell Froome/Porte, then once Sky is safely in the rear-view, fighting it out for the two top steps on the podium.


The Spanish did not work together last year to try to unseat from, I doubt they will this year, either. If other Spaniards teamed up with Contador, they would think they were just handing Contador the win.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Due to Kwiatkowski not looking like he's feeling 100%, I'm going to tip Talansky as the White jersey winner.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

1. Contador
2. valverde
3. Costa

Green- Sagan
White- Talansky
Polka- Rolland 
Team-Tinkoff-Saxo

Cant wait for the tour to start!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

1. Contador
2. Valverde
3. Froome

Green- Sagan
White- Talansky
Polka- Rolland
Red - Voigt

Team - Tinkoff Saxo


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

1st - TJVG
2nd - Contador
3rd - Wiggins


Green - Sagan
White - Talansky
Polka - Rolland

Froome will crash out
Cavendish will crash multiple times
Cancellara will win first stage
All these predictions will be wrong


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm going with Contador in yellow. He looked fabulous in the Dauphine. I'll pick Froome to podium as well.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's my Podium:

1. Alberto Cantador
2. Andy Schleck
3. Chris Horner

Don't want to jinx but...something happens to Froome on or around Stage 13. Not sure what.

Before you laugh at my #2 and #3, I did call the winner in 2008  

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pr...ow-jersey-predictions-135784.html#post1676699


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Turn your prediction in $1,000,000. Road ID® 1 Million


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yellow - Valverde
Green - Cavendish


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Contador to win. After that who cares. 

I'd love to see Cav get the green, but I suspect it will be Sagan.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

El Pistolero.


----------



## Data_God (Oct 9, 2012)

Watching this year will be a lot like watching a Dallas Cowboys Football Game. I always root for the other team. Thus while not predictions, umm more like wishful thinking.

Froome - Off the Podium and Brailsford is found out for being the schmuck that he is
Dopador - Off the Podium - or another tainted steak

Anyone but Sagan for the Green Jersey. Not because of Sagan really. But the endless jock sniffing from all the talking heads on him.

Really going to miss Nairo Quintana ........

Rui Costa would be a breath of fresh air.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

JackDaniels said:


> 1st - TJVG
> 2nd - Contador
> 3rd - Wiggins
> 
> ...


Wiggo isn't racing this year.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Contador's chances just took a hit with Kreuziger getting pulled from the team for passport issues. Those two worked well together last year. 

1. Froome
2 Contador
3. Maullema

Green: Sagan
White: Talansky
Dots: Someone French


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

1. Sir Bradley Wiggins
2. David Millar
3. Cadel Evans

What about assembling a "cutters" team of riders who were left off their own teams TDF start lists? Lol.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Contador
Froome
Talansky

Sagan

Rolland

King

Cav gets his yellow jersey Day one or dies trying.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

GC: 
1. Contador
2. Froome
3. Talansky

Green: Sagan

Polka Dot: Pinot

White: Talansky

Team: Saxo-Tinkoff

Red: Riblon


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

1st - Contador
2nd - Froome
3rd - Valverde

White- TvG
Green - Sagan
Polka - Acevedo or Atapuma (the one who is on Garmin)


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm not sure how much influence Trek/Samsung will have. I know the general feelling on here about the Schleck's but who knows. I'm not ready to write them or Cancellara, Zubeldia, and Van Poppel off. 


That said I think I will go:

1: Valverde
2: Contador
3: van Garderen

green: Cavendish

white: Talansky


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I'd rather wait couple of weeks before giving my predictions but here goes. 
1. Conti
2. Nibali
3. Froome
4. TJV
5. Kwiatoski (that dude)


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

50K time trial means that froome just has to keep it close for three weeks. I'm not a fan (of his or the parcours) but the reaity is this course suits him.

1- Froome
2- Conti
3- Talansky

Green: Sagan
Polka dot: Riblon

Kittel wil dominate the sprints.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Difficult to win back-to-back TDF, so....

Y- Contador
2. Froome
3. Valverde
4. Talansky

W- kwiatkowski
R- valverde
G- Sagan 
Polka- j. Rodriguez


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

1st - Froome
2nd - Contador
3rd - Valverde


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

1. Contador
2. Froome
3. Talansky

Green Jersey - Sagan
White Jersey - Talansky
Polka dot - Rolland


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

[note to self: il sogno's post was final one before start time.]


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

spookyload said:


> Wiggo isn't racing this year.


He was questionable when I made those predictions, but I was sort of right about cav and froome and Fabs did almost take the first stage.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Bump. I am about to see how good we have done.
Should I consider a shake-up in podium on final stage? Or hand out awards now?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I think I had Valverde on the podium and Sagan with the Green. Otherwise, I did terribly.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

PJay said:


> Bump. I am about to see how good we have done.
> Should I consider a shake-up in podium on final stage? Or hand out awards now?


It's not too late to make a new prediction now, is it?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Creakyknees said:


> El Pistolero.


When Froome abandoned, I honestly was not that surprised. 

But when I realized Contador was going to stop and get in the car, I wept.


----------

